# How to install triple LNB dish?



## Tom G. (Jan 12, 2004)

I was wondering how hard it would be to replace my round dish with one of the new eliptical triple LNB dishes? Direct offers a free upgrade with a one year commitment. I can pick one up on E-bay for under fifty bucks so I'm thinking I would rather do that than commit to another year, you never know. How hard would it be to line up the dish and what setting configurations would be required to make it work with our two room system with Hughes GAEBO receivers. I've installed two or three systems but never one with a dish that picked up more than one satellite.  
Thanks


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I did this yesterday, but replaced a Dish Network Dish 500 (two LNB's) with a phase 3 DirecTV dish. Since I already had four coax cables pulled for the Dish dish it was just pull one out and put the other one in.

Since it looks like you have only two coax's going to your current dish you'd only be using two of the four connections on the end of the LNB. You would get the new aiming info from your receiver changing the dish type to the 3 LNB oval, fire up the dish pointing screen and start looking. I did mine in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

I did this myself 2 weeks ago; using the sat receiver for coordinates etc it was duck soup...and I hit all 3 sats on the first try.

Since it was cold I did not try and optimize so I have signals from 55 to 90 depending on the sat and transponder..and I am sure I could tweak this more but its fine now.

Biggest deal is the vertical arm (using a level). Also the sat receiver needs to be 3 sat capable....you just enter the right menu on the receiver and it helps you along.

Good luck.


----------



## jmdomini (Jan 16, 2004)

Tom G. is quite correct about the arm being level. Needs to be level both vertically and horizontally. If it's off it will be almost impossible to get a signal on all three birds.

If you get that right aiming the dish itself is pretty simple.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

All I did was setup the tilt and other angles before hand. Took off my old dish, plopped on the Phase III in the same direction and with very little tweaking had strong signal on 101. Then just a little side to side, up and down to get peaked on all 3 sats. Pretty easy.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

The Terk dish had a bubble level that fit inside the top of the mast. When that bubble was centered, I knew that it was plumb. I thought that was a really neat idea to make that job easier. 

Set the tilt to the proper setting and leave it there. I think you can only screw up the aiming at all three by changing that. You can change the elevation and azimuth to tweak it for the best signal. 

I got pretty lucky when I installed mine. I replaced a Dish 500 and just aimed it in the general direction and got 74 on the signal meter without changing anything. One thing that seems to pop up when I read other posts about installing is the dish is pointed at a pretty wide swath of sky to see 3 sats. Some people have trouble with a tree or other obstruction on one side or another.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

newbie here sorry everyone...
but how do you find the elevation and the dish rotation settings for your area? I'm from SF, ca


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

You can find settings in the menu of the receiver. On an RCA, it's in system set up, then dish pointing and choosing the type of dish. You can choose the settings by ZIP code, city, or latitude and longitude. I'm sure it's similar on other receivers.


----------

